# 10 Gallon Tank Pictures



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Pictures of My fish Tank
Hope You guys like It


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Pictures of My fish Tank
> Hope You guys like It



That is very cool!! Looks like a huge tank, and I love the holes that fish can swim through. Where did you get that? Fantastic set up. 

Gwen


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Very Much! I got the decor at Petsmart! Yeah its pretty cool seeing the fish go in and out of the holes and caves


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Your tank looks absolutely gorgeous! The wood is an amazing centerpiece, it really catches the eye.

What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thank You  The fish i have in my tank are 6 Neon tetras, 3 sparkling gouramis, 1 mystery snail and 2 otocinclus catfish.. 

Trying to upload some pictures of my fish but it keeps asking for a security token..Whats that all about...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a very unique "rock." Sometimes it is easier to aquascape smaller tanks.

May I suggest a black background, something as simple as black construction paper works well. The rock will be even better with the fish. And perhaps a plant or two; I'm thinking a clump of Brazilian Pennywort in the left and right rear corners. This would grow up and across the surface too, making a nice surround to the rock.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice tank! That rock is very interesting piece. So many holes and caves in it. Looks good and bet the fish really enjoy it. Nice job!


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

More pics


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

More pics  Enjoy


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice pictures. I want that rock!! If I ever saw that at Petsmart I'd grab it. Great purchase. Any more where you live? I'm going to check if it's on their website. 

Gwen


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

More pics  Enjoy


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

More pics  Enjoy


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

More pics  Enjoy 
comment pls


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

(Gwen)
there are other similiar ones but the other one is basically for a tall tank but out of everything i saw there this would be the best one.. There is a would base one of this.. all in brown.. but.. i'd still choose the one i have since it catches the eyes 

(byron)
For the plant.. those it need specific light fixtures or is it similiar to like a java fern or moneywort in how it grows?

thanks 
jep


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jeppun21 said:


> (Gwen)
> there are other similiar ones but the other one is basically for a tall tank but out of everything i saw there this would be the best one.. There is a would base one of this.. all in brown.. but.. i'd still choose the one i have since it catches the eyes
> 
> (byron)
> ...


A decent tube will be best, one with a good spectrum, these are needed for any plants and can be purchased from hardware stores for a few dollars. What do you have now?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job on the setup and your pictures are amazingly clear.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

lovin the big rock. the fishies seem to like it too :3 the shot of the snail is good


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice tank your pictures are so nice and clear.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a really neat rock! It seems to fit your tank perfectly.

I agree your pictures come out so clear! How do you do that? Maybe it's my camera... my pictures all come out fuzzy and out of focus :roll:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

GwenInNM said:


> That is very cool!! Looks like a huge tank, and I love the holes that fish can swim through. Where did you get that? Fantastic set up.
> 
> Gwen


 
I agree, I love the rock. Keep an eye on the Mondo grass as it isn't actually an aquarium plant. They sell that at Petsmart here and I tried it in my tanks too. It lasted a few months and I liked it because it was a little more stiff but... It didn't last real super long. (assuming that is what it is) hard to tell for sure in a picture. 

By the way Gwen, I LOVE your dog. I have a couple that look much like yours.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not an aquascape designer, but it seems to me that rock is way too big for a 10g tank - great rock, just steals space from the fish.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> I'm not an aquascape designer, but it seems to me that rock is way too big for a 10g tank - great rock, just steals space from the fish.


 
Well literally it does take up space, however with the tunnels and caves it can actually make it seem much more spacious as you cant see the whole tank at once. (from a fish perspective anyhow.)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The rock will work very well, it is quite "obvious" now but it just needs the black background and the surrounding plants as I mentioned previously. With these, you will not notice the tank dimensions, and the rock will be a stunning aquascape. With the sort of fish that are not active swimmers but more cruisers and browsers, this will be perfect. Some stem plants in the two back corners, Pennywort I think i suggested as it is moderate light and fast growing, and will be a nice contrast to the Fountain plants (_Ophiopogon japonicus_). Which by the way are not true aquatics, but they usually last long submersed so not (or shouldn't be) an issue.


----------

